# Murky water and algea bloom



## ampdaman (Dec 27, 2006)

hello all. ive just set up a 15 gallon that is already cycled. this would be my second tank and everything was going well until my water became sort of murky and i have a light layer of brown algea on my sand and some green algea on some of my plants. this never happened with my first aquarium and i did the same things except for the addition of co2 and eco complete to this 15. any suggestions? im mainly concerned with the murky water. thanks


----------



## snowhillbilly (Mar 29, 2006)

The water is more than likely the eco that hasnt settled yet.


----------



## ampdaman (Dec 27, 2006)

well its been in there for 3 or so weeks. and on top of the eco complete is sand and its not that murky but its not crystal clear which sorta sucks


----------



## ampdaman (Dec 27, 2006)

ok so the water is crystal clear but now i have the problem of the spread of brown algea across my sand. ive had this problem before and it sorta went away but with this aquarium its not really doing much to stop. any suggestions?


----------



## bigtroutz (Nov 17, 2006)

Otos suck up brown algae like hoovers.


----------



## ampdaman (Dec 27, 2006)

well i guess ill move my ottos from my 20long to my 15 :-D


----------



## bigtroutz (Nov 17, 2006)

Good plan, hehe.

If you add a submerged microphone, you will hear contented oinking like mad as they go to work ! My brown algae was gone in less than a week and boy were they fat.

Oink Oink


----------

